
Apple’s iPad Brings Easy Reading to the Blind - duck
http://blogs.forbes.com/booked/2010/04/12/apples-ipad-brings-easy-reading-to-the-blind/
======
zach
Okay, this doesn't make sense. The latest-generation iPod Touch comes with
full VoiceOver support. Sure, it doesn't have iBooks until 4.0 comes out, but
what other possible advantage could an iPad have over the current iPod Touch
for the visually impaired?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Do you still need to touch the screen? Either it could be voice operated, or
you could get audible hints as you move your finger around. If the latter then
larger screen area would help.

